# Cách trị sạch mụn lưng không phải ai cũng biết



## MoonLight

Mụn lưng đeo bám khiến không ít người cảm thấy khó chịu, thiếu tự tin. Để loại bỏ mụn lưng bạn nên áp dụng những việc làm đơn giản này.

*Nguyên nhân gây ra mụn lưng là gì?*
Nguyên nhân chính gây tình trạng mụn ở lưng đó là do các tuyến nội tiết ở lưng hoạt động quá mạnh, gây tích tụ bã nhờ và da chết dẫn đến tình trạng tắc nghẽn lỗ chân lông gây ra mụn.

Mụn lưng thường xuất hiện ở những người có thói quen ăn đồ cay nóng, nhiều dầu mỡ,… Vì vậy, bạn nên ăn các thực phẩm tươi mát, nhiều chất xơ, rau củ quả chứa nhiều vitamin sẽ tốt cho sức khỏe và da của bạn hơn.

Áp lực do cuộc sống, công việc, học tập cũng là một trong những lý do gây mụn mọc ở lưng.

Ngoài việc tắm rửa thường xuyên bạn cũng nên tẩy da chết ở lưng 2 lần/ tuần. Bởi da chết cũng chính là nguyên nhân gây ra mụn. 



​
*Chanh tươi giúp điều trị mụn lưng*
Theo Livestrong, phương pháp trị mụn vùng đơn giản với chanh là chà trực tiếp lên vùng da bị mụn, để trong vòng 10 phút rồi rửa sạch lại bằng nước ấm. Bạn nên thực hiện khoảng 1-2 lần/tuần để có kết quả tốt nhất.

Lưu ý, cách này không nên áp dụng với những người có làn da quá mỏng và nhạy cảm. Ngoài ra, chanh có thể làm khiến da mẫn cảm với ánh nắng mặt trời, vì vậy, bạn cần bôi kem chống nắng hoặc che lưng nếu muốn đi ra ngoài nắng.

*Gỗ đàn hương và nước hoa hồng giúp trị mụn lưng hiệu quả*
Gỗ đàn hương có công dụng làm sạch, dưỡng da, đặc biệt khi kết hợp với nước hoa hồng. Trước hết, bạn trộn đều 2 thìa bột gỗ đàn hương với một thìa nước hoa hồng, sau đó bôi đều hỗn hợp này lên vùng da bị mụn khoảng 20 phút, sau đó rửa lại bằng nước sạch. Thực hiện khoảng 3-4 lần/tuần để sở hữu làn da trắng sáng, mịn màng.

*Bột yến mạch*
Bột yến mạch là một trong những thành phần có lợi cho da khô, da dầu, thậm chí bị lão hóa. Nó giúp làm sạch, cải thiện vùng da bị mụn và sẹo thâm. Bạn chỉ cần trộn bột yến mạch với mật ong tạo thành hỗn hợp sền sệt, sau đó thoa lên vùng mụn trong 5 phút, dùng bông tắm chà lại vùng lưng, khoảng 5-10 phút sau thì tắm lại bằng nước ấm. Bạn nên thực hiện theo cách này 2 lần/tuần để có tác dụng rõ nhất.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

